
One year with Vim - sashee
https://advancedweb.hu/2016/09/14/one_year_with_vim/
======
dozzie
> To use Vim effectively, you need plugins.

Really? Haven't noticed. What for and how would it be any better than me using
shell, which I need anyway?

> The biggest drawback of Vim is Vimscript.

It is, especially if you limit yourself to this language only. If you don't,
you have Perl, Python, Ruby, and Tcl at your disposal.

> Compared with an IDE, Vim has less language support.

On the other hand, it has pretty much the same level of support for _any_
language. Once you get accustomed, you switch between dozen languages, even
the ones that are exotic for most IDEs (Haskell, Lisp, Erlang, shell, make),
with virtually no friction.

Plus, Vim doesn't hide tooling internals, like IDEs do. With IDEs it's really
easy not to understand what the heck is going on after clicking "deploy"
button.

